# How should police depts. be changed



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What kind of changes should be made. There are too many incidents like the one in Minneapolis.

The cop arrested had 18 complaints and only 2 disciplines. Something isn't right about this. Cops NEVER come out against other cops. How much unnecessary force is being used?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well... here are a few things...

1. UNIONS. I know you were a teacher but that is the issue in play with this one. The police Union is so strong that it is hard to kick out these guys even after complaints. Plus with that "cops looking out for cops" old mantra. But this is an issue that needs to be looked at.

2. HIRING PRACTICES.... this is a huge issue. The standards have been dropped big time on hiring practices. The people getting the best scores are not always the ones hired. It has to do with DIVERSITY and what not. I know people will say.....but this guy is white. Correct but when the bar keeps getting lowered so that is the new standard.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> Well... here are a few things...
> 
> 1. UNIONS. I know you were a teacher but that is the issue in play with this one. The police Union is so strong that it is hard to kick out these guys even after complaints. Plus with that "cops looking out for cops" old mantra. But this is an issue that needs to be looked at.
> 
> 2. HIRING PRACTICES.... this is a huge issue. The standards have been dropped big time on hiring practices. The people getting the best scores are not always the ones hired. It has to do with DIVERSITY and what not. I know people will say.....but this guy is white. Correct but when the bar keeps getting lowered so that is the new standard.


I remember having this teacher when I was in high school that always had rum in his coffee. For shop class he found the assignments from the teacher the year before and simply made us do it again. No way to get rid of a guy with 20 years in.

Hire practices: nothing more racist and sexist than affirmative action. Don't forget I for the feds and they are nuts. A minority need only qualify not be high on the list for qualifications. Purchasing was even worse because I often paid more because I had to purchase from a minority owned business first. That included catalog purchases.

We keep throwing money at education. The liberals are always calling for more money for education, all the while falling further behind other countries like China. We have been dumbing down America. Why? Because we lower the standard so little retarded Johnny doesn't feel bad. I could tell you stories from the res that would curl your toes. The liberals have us in a race for the bottom.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Now 6 white Atlanta officers broke the windows on a car. Then tasered 2 black students and dragged them out of their car. Excessive force???I would think so. They have until Friday to turn themselves in.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I will NEVER be anti union. W/O them we would still be back in the age of Andrew Carnegie and the Robber Barons. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Saw the video, yes excessive force.
The main problem I see with police is that seem to assume the worse in people and are therefore overzealous and over the top. That being said, they are also under attack on a daily basis with little or no support from their local officials. Bad combination! I agree with the above about unions. There is NO ability to get rid of the bad cops due to their contracts. Another big problem! there needs to be far more disciplinary action against bad cops!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What looks like excessive force often keeps everyone safer. Officers never know what a person is like and kindness at the wrong time will get them killed. The idea isnt force. but speed of control.
Ken Im surprised what you find most important. How many police officers were shot last night and how many died. Today they burried a Grand Forks officer killed by a black person and outside of North Dakota you hear little. Perhaps because its on the border they may hear it 100 miles into Minnesota.
The more liberals hate the police the less chances a policeman can take which will look like excessive force. What every agency teaches is excellerate force one step beyond the perpetrator. Its what is required to maintain control.

If the police broke the windows of a vehicle and drug people out it means they locked the doors and refused to exite when told to. Why woukd they refuse? Maybe they had warrent out on them. recently comminted a crime, were preparing weapons etc. Do any of you have that information?

NBC said we cant use the word riot. What do you call it when cities are burning? Even our local news calls ANTIFA anti faciast. Thats what ANTIFA calls themselves, but its a hoax made to mkae them more acceptable. at least to the simple minded. This country is under full assult. Even in Fargo the arrested people for arming rioters. None of this is spontaneous.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ken...

I agree with you that unions still need to be in place and they did do a good job for workers rights and working conditions. But they still hold too much power. Unions protect all of their members even the bad ones. It is what they have to do or they will get sued.

I also didn't get a chance to finish my thoughts yesterday I had to run and go help someone who was broken down on the road.

So here are a couple others (it was also touched on a little already)..

# 3.... Being a police officer is a thankless job. Look at the disrespect they get. Look at how people always blame them for doing their job.... ie: if someone gets a DUI and blows a .12 (legal is .08) people will ***** saying they should have let me go... "I felt fine". But then if they did let you go and you went home and crashed your car... LAWSUIT. Let alone if you happened to do a domestic violence, crashed into someone else, etc. But that police officer now has a "bad name" because you broke the law. Then add into the fact about support from some leaders. Again what this guy did with kneeling on the neck is wrong. But the Mayor threw every other policeman under the bus when he was talking. He didn't single out that one individual as bad. :bop:

# 4.... Training/budgets... some places officers don't get constant updated training. Or don't require the officers to get it. This goes back to "lowering" the bar. Also with budgeting for cities... They don't send officers to training because they cant afford it.

Here is a little story that is true and hits on most of the points I mentioned. A few years ago (20 or so now). Rochester MN fire department was in the process of hiring new firemen/women. They were told by the city/state they needed to diversify. So they had 100 applicants.... and only 2 minorities and 2 women apply out of 100. The highest that any one of those 4 graded was in the 85% so only one of them was in the top 15 applicants. They were hiring 4 people. The city/state came in and said... We need you to hire at least one of the of the 4. So they hired a Black man (I am not saying a minority can't do the job at all or a woman.) It comes out about 3 months after he was hired that he was afraid of heights. Yes a fireman who was afraid of heights. So now they are afraid to fire him so they promoted him to a desk job. Is that fair??? The Union and the City were afraid of any law suits. Plus the Union fought for him to get his promotions. Also during that same hiring process the City of Rochester was sued on multiple fronts... the other 3 said that the practices were not fair. Some of the top 5 canidates who didn't get the job and tested the best said discrimination.....etc. Also a few years later the same fire department was sued for discrimination based on sexism because a woman didn't get hired. That same woman couldn't carry a fire hose the required amount. So what the next hiring process did was shorten that distance.

I will touch base on something I read the other day. It was from a solider. He stated (not a direct quote).... I would welcome anyone to fight with me on the front lines as long as they could carry me with full gear on out of a danger and to safety. Then he commented that he was 200lbs and wore 40+ lbs of gear.

I want to state that I am not saying a minority or woman can't do certain jobs. But they shouldn't lower standards when hiring to reach a "quota" or certain diversity. Because what that does is lowers the standards for all applicants.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just read this on a twitter account of a Representative in MN...



> MN law requires mandatory arbitration 4 fired public employees who appeal.
> 
> It is a reason why some bad cops haven't been able to be fired.
> 
> I support eliminating that law so we can terminate bad cops, bad teachers and other bad public employees. Move appeals to admin law judge.


Do you think this law was pushed by Unions??? Or how do you think the Union will respond if they try to eliminate this law. Just wait and see if this comes to light to repeal this law. Where the Unions stand and also were lobbying money gets thrown at by the Unions. For or Against... oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I need to apologize.... I didn't give any thoughts on the actual topic of How things could change.

I just talked about what is wrong.

1. They need to raise the standards to become officers.

2. They need to require continuing education and licensing. To be a hair stylist they have to go to continuing education every year, pass certain criteria, etc. I am not sure if Police have to do this or not. But along with CRP and First aid they should have tactics be a required course and people management. IE: De-escalation courses every year.

3. Better pay... yes I know most local goverments are cash strapped and I know this goes against my "big goverment". But police need to be paid more to hopefully attract better canidates.

4. The culture of "hate the police"... needs to end. Again there are bad apples but 99% are good cops doing their jobs. Remember they see the scum of people, they see death/accidents, etc. They can become jaded... but this also goes towards the education...they need to go to these type of classes to help cope and what not so they are not so jaded.

5. Lower the standards on which it takes to get fired for misconduct. This means Unions need to look at themselves and see who they are protecting and who needs or dont need protection.

*THE MOST IMPORTANT OF ALL*
6. OUR CULTURE... this means every citizen... needs to take more resposability for themselves. It isn't the cops fault you were speeding... it isn't the cops fault you drank too much and drove... it isn't the cops fault you rolled thru a stop sign... it isnt the cops fault you assaulted someone... it isn't the cops fault you threw a brick into that window and stole the TV.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck.......all sounds good to me. Unions can get to powerful. Every one getting the " blue flu" because they are covering for a poor officer should not happen.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is my rant on the media...

Is anyone talking about the police officer that was killed while trying to protect a store. He was a black chief of police. He was shot over a TV.






This is a version from Steven Crowder.

Now below is another example of not taking responsibility. Also the title is false... THIS GUY WAS NOT IN FBI.






Also this guy matched pretty dang close to a description... not profiling... but actual picture of the guy they were looking for on warrants. The warrants were assault. This happened in Rochester MN. They asked him for his ID and when he refused is when the cuffs came out. Then once properly ID he was let go. This whole thing wouldn't have happened if he just showed his ID. This goes right along with the some points I made. About taking responsibility and respecting police. But then online they run with it saying an FBI agent and what not.

Below is the snopes saying what really happened.

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/fbi-a ... -protests/

So look at these two clips... 1 the media is silent on. 2 they run with it and dont tell the whole truth. :bop:

So to say they are not to blame to stoke the fires is false.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/election ... d=msedgntp



> Eliot Engel heard on hot mic: 'If I didn't have a primary, I wouldn't care'


This is a Democratic Rep. Now I am not saying all Democrats think like this. What this totally talks about or what needs to be done..... TERM LIMITS. Because 90% of the time all elected officials only care about is getting re-elected and saying "the correct" thing or what is "PC" in public. This is across all parties. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck:


> It is a reason why some bad cops haven't been able to be fired.


Ken:


> Unions can get to powerful.


I agree with both of you. Sometimes they get so powerful they kill the goose that lays the golden egg. Car manufacturers for example. There are so many benefits didn't some loose part of their retirement? Some of the work goes to Mexico, Canada, China etc. It's good that they can stop employers using employees like slaves, but sometimes it goes the other way too. I wish I had the solution, but greed from both sides destroys any solution.

Edit: Obama spoke today and I would bet dollars to dimes he makes it worse again. When president he did say some of the same things Trump is now. The media praised Obama, but now condemns Trump. So how does that work?

Back to the question about what police should do. In Minneapolis they are trying to hire more blacks. They require classes on diversity. They can't get people. If you don't like what the police do change the laws. All they are doing is enforcing the laws that the representatives the 'people elected passed. I guess you could make murder legal and the prisons wouldn't be so full. I shouldn't talk like a liberal even though I like sarcasm. 

Why do we hear so little about the black police chief shot over a television? Is a black life worth more if a white guy shoots him and worth less if another black guy shoots him. Why no outrage? Is a policeman's life worth less? We know the rioters think so. I'm seeing a lot of racism on the left.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

KEN W said:


> What kind of changes should be made. There are too many incidents like the one in Minneapolis.
> 
> The cop arrested had 18 complaints and only 2 disciplines. Something isn't right about this. Cops NEVER come out against other cops. How much unnecessary force is being used?


Bullchit.
Facts: There were over 10 million Stops & arrests by Police last year, nationally. Alot of encounters.
This resulted in a whopping total of 9 unarmed blacks being killed. I surmise some were going for officers gun etc like in Georgia recently. Not done the math but its a 0. something percentage. Its just ridiculous.
Perp was a former Armed Invasion Felon, had fentanyl in his system and a heart issue, according to the autopsy exacerbated by the arrest.

The black community and (Bankers) behind them, want strife, chaos, and to exploit this to further tax the white middle class in America. The officer in Minneapolis was not a good one, needed assigned to a desk perhaps, but it was the Minneapolis PD that had their training and that very Knee on Neck Tactic taught to them by the Israeli Govt back in 2012.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Why does it NEVER make the news headlines when a white person is beaten or mistreated by police??? Latino???

Why is it ONLY BLACKS that make the news???


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

"Percentage of people killed by police officers annually:
Whites: 55%
Blacks: 27%
Hispanic: 19%
Can anyone provide me the name of even ONE hispanic or white person that was killed by a police officer this year? 
BULL**** ELECTION NARRATIVE"
- Candace Owens


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

We NEVER hear about things like this happening in other countries.. You can't tell me it doesn't. And why does it seem like blacks in other countries have moved past the slavery issue but not here? Or is it just that we don't hear about it?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

THE MEDIA....

Here is a clip of a "reporter" trying to spur a narrative and false info. But gets shut down by the press secretary with THE FACTS... but yet he keeps trying to twist things.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Liberals dont give a crap about black people. They simply stir them up and use them. https://www.facebook.com/realCandaceOwe ... =null&vh=e

I dont have facebook mysekf so I hope you guys can see this.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is what is also sad about this situation.

***** Disclaimer *****

What happened to George Floyd was wrong and will get justice in the court system. So I an not trying to make light of that situation...

BUT.... The whole nation is allowing funeral/memorial services for him. Yet anyone else in the State of MN can only have 10 people around for the death of their loved ones. I hope people see what is wrong with all of this. How this is actually making systematic racism keep going. A black man dies by the hands of police... everyone can congregate and mourn. A grandmother, grandfather, husband, wife, child, etc dies and only 10 people can attend. I understand people are trying to make this a "statement"....but you are also trampling on others rights who want to mourn, grieve, and remember. Which pushed systematic racism.

Just like I talked about with lowering the standards to get "diversity".... it is telling people that productivity, merits, scores, etc doesnt matter. The color of your skin only matters. Honestly... think about this. Just like what Canice Owens is talking about.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I just saw where the 3 other officers involve were 1 black and 2 Asians. I guess they must be racist too....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dakota I also heard one guy had only been on the street two days and another four days. They were new cops so clearly the bad cop was in command. Still one fellow asked if they shouldn't roll him over, and another said, this isn't right. One gave Floyd CPR. I don't see how they can see the three others as guilty. What were they to do taser their boss?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What I said about the "Blue Flu".....2 officers push a 75 year old man who fell and hit his head on concrete.Bleeding from the head.....Both have been suspended. They claim he tripped. Video shows them pushing him. So 57 policeman have resigned in protest.


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

KEN W said:


> What I said about the "Blue Flu".....2 officers push a 75 year old man who fell and hit his head on concrete.Bleeding from the head.....Both have been suspended. They claim he tripped. Video shows them pushing him. So 57 policeman have resigned in protest.


Last I checked, there are Violent Riots taking place. 
Not a place to be if you value your well being. This 75 had no business being out there and his actions were suspect. He was pushed when he advanced towards police, they carry guns and dont like it when youre crowding them, to possibly take their gun or tazer. IE Play Stupid Games, win stupid prizes. 
The cops that quit did so in solidarity with their partners suspended for pushing a man in a middle of a violent Riot.

What people choose to be offended by, baffles me. Buildings and Businesses are burned, destroyed, whites pulled out of cars and beaten- for being white, officers shot and sniped, people killed, but somehow this is all justifiable because George Lloyd was one of 10 unarmed black males killed by police in the last year, of 10 million police stops and arrests nationally.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> What I said about the "Blue Flu".....2 officers push a 75 year old man who fell and hit his head on concrete.Bleeding from the head.....Both have been suspended. They claim he tripped. Video shows them pushing him. So 57 policeman have resigned in protest.


Watch the video yourself. He is just barely pushed, he stumbles back, then all of a sudden his backward velocity increases. Did he trip or did his take a fall for publicity go wrong?

Last I heard was the guy was not hurt and it was a setup. Like me he was old and clumsy. Unlike me I know that when the police are coming down a street 30 abreast and they say move out I don't poke at them and provoke them. This guy isn't a police victim he is a victim of arrogance, and lack of common sense.



> whites pulled out of cars and beaten- for being white, officers shot and sniped, people killed, but somehow this is all justifiable


 So Ken since this appears to be your side against our side what do you say about this?

The subject of this post is How should police depts. be changed. They shouldn't. The criminals marching in the street should change. The liberals who pamper criminals and love them more than police should change.


----------



## Resky (Aug 13, 2012)

I've watch that clip several times and I don't see the old man being pushed. I see a police officer poking him in the chest to get back, the old man trying to walk backwards while spewing his verbiage and then loosing his balance. I can assure you at 75 years of age a persons balance becomes a daily challenge.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I can assure you at 75 years of age a persons balance becomes a daily challenge.


 Im 72 and I dont want to tell you h ow many times I fell down bow hunting last fall. I have had double rotator cuff and double total knee replacement. Once last fall I bounced my face so hard on the crossbow scope My chin was all bloody and I nearly bit ghrough my lower lip. Another time I was glad the littke crick was dry because I fell next to it and rolled on my back into it. That took me a couple minutes to get out of. But Im still ten feet tall and bullet proof. :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Chuck.......all sounds good to me. Unions can get to powerful. Every one getting the " blue flu" because they are covering for a poor officer should not happen.


They didnt call in sick (blue flu), they resigned in protest because they were there and knew the truth. I hope one of these liberal cities does disban the police then who will some liberal woman call when her kitty is in a tree. I cant say that without thinking of the movie "Animal House" where they shoot the ladies cat out of the tree. At least I think thats the movievthe scene was in.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

KEN W said:


> What kind of changes should be made. There are too many incidents like the one in Minneapolis.
> 
> The cop arrested had 18 complaints and only 2 disciplines. Something isn't right about this. Cops NEVER come out against other cops. How much unnecessary force is being used?


There is a list of demands that will be addressed.

I will go dig them up.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I give the liberal cities crapping on their police about five years and the will be comparable to crap hole countries. I think we should creat borders around them so they dont infect the rest of us.

All this anti police talk sounds just like the junkies years ago. Criminals always are anti police. Those badmouthing the police today do so because they have questionable behavior. Criminals disliking police is nothing new.

In the past criminals robbed us with guns. Now they vote liberal and have a politician rob us for them. They are not tolerant. they are lazy. jealouse of those who work, hateful, and will without doubt turn this country into a living hell.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Plainsman said:


> I give the liberal cities crapping on their police about five years and the will be comparable to crap hole countries. I think we should creat borders around them so they dont infect the rest of us.
> 
> All this anti police talk sounds just like the junkies years ago. Criminals always are anti police. Those badmouthing the police today do so because they have questionable behavior. Criminals disliking police is nothing new.
> 
> In the past criminals robbed us with guns. Now they vote liberal and have a politician rob us for them. They are not tolerant. they are lazy. jealouse of those who work, hateful, and will without doubt turn this country into a living hell.


That is some serious shade Plainsman. Its full of so many mischaracterizations and generalizations that noone will touch that level of crazy. Your point of view is very skewed and distorted. Its no wonder there is an issue getting privileged white men like yourself to understand the depth and breadth of problems that are being brought to light right now.

Do you think you understand how your white privilege has affected your views Plainsman? Do you acknowledge you've benefitted throughout your life from the established system?

Do you know what systematic racism is? I'm genuinely curious. I think lots of posters here suffer from some of the same lack of education to be honest.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I am really tired of the whole systematic racism in law enforcement argument.

How about a few statistics:










According to the National Crime Victimization Survey published by the Bureau of Justice Statics, out of the 593,598 interracial violent victimization crimes between blacks and whites reported in 2018, 90 percent were black against white, and 9.5 percent were white against black.

So at least 90 percent of interracial violent crimes are perpetrated by black offenders, but around twice as many white offenders are shot by police as there are black offenders shot by police. This is what you are calling systemic racism.

And I'll put my education in this area against yours any day.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/minne ... d=msedgntp

Step #1 is happening in Minneapolis. And it isn't DEFUND. The police chief breaking off talks with the Union. This is what is needed more than anything. IMHO. Unions are there to protect workers...but good workers. Sad thing is that they also protect the bad ones. Reform needs to start with Unions.... and you would think they would want to to help protect the good officers/teachers/workers... not help the bad ones keep jobs.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's one thing to have someone's back it's another to cover them when they continuously put you and others at risk because of their bad behavior. Union dues are not permission to act irresponsibly. Maybe if injured parties would sue the Unions more often they wouldn't be so protective of the bad workers.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dakota....

You are 100% correct. But I think that laws are written to protect the Unions from this... but not 100% sure.

It is the fact that this officer was brought up on 17 complaints... and never once had anything done to him. Granted we dont know what these complaints are. But you would think that after a few the Union and Minneapolis PD would do some sort of "correction" and not keep the guy on patrol.

Also the Union in MSP made or had law makers put in a law that makes it very hard to get fired in Minnesota. I am not sure if I posted it here or not. But the Union pushed for this.

To be honest if the Police Union wants to help SQUASH all of this "defund" BS. They should come out and say they are going to do some "reforms" to make sure bad cops are not still working. Also bring in some "reforms" to hiring practices or continuing education stuff. Granted the hiring and education stuff will be harder to get passed because of what I talked about earlier with "quotas" and "diversity" type guidelines.

But look at all of this... who are silent on all of this stuff.... THE UNION. You dont hear the politicians talking about going after the UNION.... oke: You know why.... the union has been paying off (Lobbying/donating) these elected officials. oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I dont know what to think of complaints about police. Maybe ask huntn1 about that. Im guessing some want to get even with a cop. I have known people with half a dozen speeding tickets. If you ask them it was always the cops fault. I have a hard time believing the cop made them drive to fast. :rollin: I never was in a vehicle with them that wasnt over the speed limit, but tickets were not their fault it was those darn cops. Now th a t the country has seen they can hurt the police by making an officisl complain I predict the complaints will double. Then the libs will point out its getting worse not better.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman...

Again a 100% spot on comments. It is never the criminals fault for breaking the law. I have lots of friends and family in law enforcement. The one thing I tell every single one of them.... If it is either give me a ticket or you lose your job... I hope damn well you give me a ticket. Because odds are I did something wrong to bring you into the situation....ie: Speeding, DUI, Assault, warrants, looking for a person of interest, police was called by someone to investigate, etc. But I am a rare breed and take personal responsibility for my actions. We are a dying breed in this world. :beer:

Also I could see with "complaints" comment you made... again you need to weigh what the complaints are and investigate them... is it "using too much force" or is it "giving too many tickets". Those are two huge differences. Also put it this way.... a Union can make its own rule and do internal investigations.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Star Tribune Article on the Police Chief and Union talks...

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/minne ... d=msedgntp



> "I believe I speak for my chief peers here in the state of Minnesota, as well as across our country, that there is nothing more debilitating to a chief's perspective, that when you have grounds to terminate an officer for misconduct and you're dealing with a third-party mechanism that allows for that employee to not only be back at the department, but to be patrolling in your communities." he said.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I know a few people that have an attitude about cops.. Simply for the reason stated &#8230; speeding.. They are mostly POed cause the cop stopped them and not the other 10 people around them going the same speed. The cops cant stop everyone so many times the person stopped is simply enie menie minie moe...LOL Somebody needs to be an example now and then and today it is YOU. Nothing personal just crappy luck of the draw. Then they make matters worse by being a butt about it... When I was a kid my dad worked a union job in MN. We lived there 5 years and I think the company was on strike for most of 3 years of that. He finally decided he needed a consistent paycheck. My brother worked a few year at a buss plant that had UAW. He didn't join but said because of the Union the plant was so inefficient it brought tears to his eyes. He installed engines and the Union negotiated a combined quota of 5 engines per day for all 3 shifts. My brothers shift was easily installing almost 3 engines themselves so the other shifts never did more than they needed to meet quota. He got reprimanded for doing a task/repair (which he was fully qualified to do) that was the responsibility of another crew and outside his job description. The job took 10 minutes to complete. IF the bus had to be pulled off the line it would have been a 2 hour delay for his job. Some of the stuff he told me was beyond common sense but all dictated by the Union.. My brother has been working construction with a small crew the last 20 years. A few years back he was supervising 2 new workers in their mid to late 20s. They were bragging about how many times they had been in jail. They were in disbelief when my brother said none. They claimed they didn't know anyone who hadn't been in jail. I guess it must be a badge of honor now days.... I find it strange how some people think freedom and rights ONLY apply to them. They feel they can do anything they please but if you do the same it's violating THEIR rights....


----------



## TKincaid (Dec 3, 2017)

Police exist to prevent whites from getting Justice for all of the heinous crimes committed by blacks and hispanics on them.
I truly believe that at this point.

Most Judges are also crooked, and the system is a revolving door, with violent Felons released and recommitting terrible crimes. 100 years ago, there was a quick trial, then a swift hanging. Justice. No more rape, murder, horse thief.

Now, with police preventing all of this, the system is a mess, they exist to harass whites, especially at protests, where AntiFa and Blacks are given free reign to commit all the mayhem they want, but whites get arrested for mean words.

The system is degenerate.


----------

